# Changing name of C:\WINDOWS directory



## rjemery (Jan 24, 2000)

My W98 system was a do-it-yourself upgrade from Win3.1. When I built my Win3.1 system, I named the Win directory C:\WIN311 to reflect the version of Windows that I was then running.

During the W98 upgrade process, I was not allowed to change the name of that directory. I would like to change it to C:\WINDOWS, since that seems to be what everyone expects. Any possibility that it could be done?

------------------
R. J. Emery


----------



## NormanSmiley (Mar 25, 1999)

I am not totally sure about this one, so if I am wrong pleas correct me.

Look in your autoexec.bat file and see if you have this line:

SET CTSYN=C:\WINDOWS (or in your case Win311 or whatever you had)

I think you could just rename the folder (in Safe Mode...or better yet in DOS) and also change that part in your autoexec.bat file. This is just a hunch, so I don't recommend that you try it until someone else posts and tells me that I am totally wrong or totally right







. You could always format and do a full install of 98.

------------------
NormanSmiley
My Page
Get paid to surf the net!


----------



## Scottlr (Oct 26, 1999)

This is guess work only, as I haven't actually tried it. I think you could probably go ahead and rename the folder, and then edit your Msdos.sys file. You would need to change the WinDir= and the WinBootDir= both to c:\windows. I would make a backup copy of Msdos.sys, and be familiar with the Dos commands to rename files and folders before I started. Before you edit the Msdos.sys file you will need to change its attributes. In Windows Explorer, right click on Msdos.sys, choose properties, un-check the "Read only" and "Hidden" boxes. More on Msdos.sys here: *MSDOS.SYS*


----------



## rjemery (Jan 24, 2000)

The method that you and Norman Smiley suggest appears almost too simple. Nonetheless, I'll give it a try after my next full system backup. That way, if things go awry, I can restore from the backup with no loss of data. 

I'll report back how things went, but my next full system backup is not scheduled for a few weeks yet. Thanks for your help.

------------------
R. J. Emery


----------



## Scottlr (Oct 26, 1999)

There is a more laborious way that I have actually used. Re-install Windows using the custom installation option, at some point it will ask you for the name of the folder in which you wish to install Windows, choose c:\Windows. At the conclusion of the install, you will have Windows in both folders with Windows booting to the C:\Windows folder. If your settings did not get saved in that version, just drag the c:\Win311 files and subfolders to the new folder and let it overwrite the stuff there. I still think the first method is doable and a lot easier (and can be easily corrected if it goes amiss).
If you opt to try the second method, and it works, you would then delete the c:\Win311 folder. Good idea about the backups, but why wait.

[This message has been edited by Scottlr (edited 01-27-2000).]


----------



## Jim Holly (Aug 4, 1999)

Unless I'm misunderstanding something here, all that should be necessary is to right click the drive in Windows Explorer, select Properties, and change the name in the Title field.


----------



## NormanSmiley (Mar 25, 1999)

I take it you mean the Windows folder and not the hard drive. Changing that could cause numerous problems. Basically every registry setting or anything else for that matter that points to the original name of the folder would not automatically change because you changed the folder name. You would have all of those things looking for the old folder and never being able to find it.

------------------
NormanSmiley
My Page
Get paid to surf the net!


----------



## rjemery (Jan 24, 2000)

Yes, Norm, even PowerQuest's Magic Mover won't touch that baby. Which is why I posted this query. Most people tell me it can't be done, and they are probably correct. Still, I'm hoping to find some guru who just may have found a way.

------------------
R. J. Emery


----------



## MUDKIK (Jan 31, 2000)

I have a similiar problem. During one of a
number of Windows 98 reloads. The directory
was automatically named C:\windows.000
the old directory C:\windows didn't have any
files in it so I deleted that folder. 
I occasionaly have run across situations that automatically look for the the C:\ windows
directory to load to or do something. If I can catch it I will re-direct the program or whatever to the windows.000 directory, but I think this is why I am having trouble just now loading an OCR program. I was just about to change the name back yo windows, when I decided to look around for help. Glad I did since it seems to be a can of worms.If there
was success in your re-naming project without
a lot of hassel, would like to hear what steps you had to take.
Thanx,
Mudkik


----------



## rjemery (Jan 24, 2000)

If I find a solution, I will definitely share it with you here. It has been my practice to post the solution and/or confirm a suggested solution with all my posts/problem reports herein.

------------------
R. J. Emery


----------



## rjemery (Jan 24, 2000)

The (convoluted) response to this question that I received from Microsoft was either a) can't do that or b) don't do that.

I think I understand some of the problems, and I may have a way around them. I'll test out my ideas some snowy day on an expendable copy of my system. Until then, the best advice is not to try anything, at least on a live, production system!

------------------
R. J. Emery


----------

